# Não consigo fazer mount de nada, depois de um update world!!

## r444

Olá ppl,

À dia fiz um update world e dei cabo da minha configuração toda!. Agora não consigo fazer mount de nada (discos,  pen USB). Nem consigo ter acesso ao som.

O meu fstab é este:

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda                /mnt/dvdrw      iso9660         noauto,rw,users         0 0

/dev/hdb                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users         0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,users            0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/pen        auto            noauto,users    0 0

#none                   /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults                0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

Fiz uma pesquisa no fórum gentoo e descobri isto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-427067-highlight-unable+dev.html

Será que o meu problema tem a ver com isto. Mas tb não consigo fazer mount do /boot

Quem me pode ajudar?

THX

r444[/b]

----------

## MetalGod

depois do emerge world fizeste etc-update ?

provavelmente tens alguma coisa mal no grub

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> depois do emerge world fizeste etc-update ?
> 
> provavelmente tens alguma coisa mal no grub

 

Em vez de usares o etc-update, deves usar o dispatch-conf. Entre outras vantagens, este script guarda-te um backup dos ficheiros de configuração. Já agora, nunca faças updates dos ficheiros de configuração às cegas!!! Depois, pode ser tarde demais para chorar!  :Wink: 

----------

## r444

Eu guardo sempre um backup do /etc ante sde um emerge --update ..., mas desta vez não sei o que aconteceu. Alguém tem ideias de como posso resolver este mess....?

r444

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Que versão do kernel tinhas antes do update? Com que versão estás agora? Se antes não tinhas um kernel anterior ao 2.6.12, já devias estar a usar udev, pelo que o erro não terá ligação ao link que referiste.

Que erro obtêns? Em que parte do arranque? Não terás alterado a configuração do kernel? Já actualizaste os ficheiros de configuração, conforme sugerido?

----------

## r444

Não fiz nenhum update relacionado com o kernel usava e continuo a usar o kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r10. Fiz o etc-update.

Os erros não são no arrenque (aparentemente).

Não consigo fazer mount:

mount /boot

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

mount /mnt/pen

mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist

.....

nenhum dispositivo do fstab funciona  :Sad: 

outro erro é no aumix que /dev/mixer

aumix:  error opening mixer

outro erro recorrente é

[agetty] /dev/tty1: No such file or directory

[agetty] /dev/tty2: No such file or directory

[agetty] /dev/tty3: No such file or directory

[agetty] /dev/tty4: No such file or directory

[agetty] /dev/tty5: No such file or directory

[agetty] /dev/tty6: No such file or directory

Não sei o que aconteceu no etc-update mas dei cabo disto tudo!!!

R444

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Isso parece um erro relacionado com o udev. Segue o Guia de udev do Gentoo.

Deves também verificar na configuração do kernel que activaste no kernel <*> e não como módulo <M> o driver para o controlador dos discos.

----------

## r444

Não me parece que tenha a ver com o kernel!

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Sugiro um simples

```
# ls -l /dev
```

Provavelmente não aparecem os device nodes para a maioria dos dispositivos. Isso reforçaria a ideia que o problema está relacionado com o devfsd / udev.

----------

## r444

ls -l /dev

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 cdroms

crw-------  1 paf  root   5,   1 Fev 14 23:57 console

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 discs

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 fb

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 floppy

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root   1,   7 Jan  1  1970 full

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 ide

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 ieee1394

prw-------  1 root root        0 Fev 14 23:56 initctl

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 input

crw-r-----  1 root root   1,   2 Jan  1  1970 kmem

crw-r--r--  1 root root   1,  11 Jan  1  1970 kmsg

srw-rw-rw-  1 root root        0 Fev 15  2006 log

crw-r-----  1 root root   1,   1 Jan  1  1970 mem

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 misc

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root   1,   3 Jan  1  1970 null

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   0 Jan  1  1970 nvidia0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195, 255 Jan  1  1970 nvidiactl

crw-r-----  1 root root   1,   4 Jan  1  1970 port

crw-------  1 root root 108,   0 Jan  1  1970 ppp

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root   5,   2 Fev 14 23:59 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root        0 Fev 15  2006 pts

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 pty

crw-r--r--  1 root root   1,   8 Jan  1  1970 random

crw-------  1 root root 171,   0 Jan  1  1970 raw1394

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root       34 Fev 15  2006 root -> scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 scsi

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root       40 Fev 15  2006 shm

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 snd

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 sound

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root   5,   0 Jan  1  1970 tty

crw-r--r--  1 root root   1,   9 Fev 15  2006 urandom

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 usb

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 v4l

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 vc

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 vcc

crw-------  1 root root 119,   0 Fev 15  2006 vmnet0

crw-------  1 root root 119,   1 Fev 15  2006 vmnet1

crw-------  1 root root 119,   8 Fev 15  2006 vmnet8

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root   1,   5 Jan  1  1970 zero

----------

## MetalGod

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

>  *MetalGod wrote:*   depois do emerge world fizeste etc-update ?
> 
> provavelmente tens alguma coisa mal no grub 
> 
> Em vez de usares o etc-update, deves usar o dispatch-conf. Entre outras vantagens, este script guarda-te um backup dos ficheiros de configuração. Já agora, nunca faças updates dos ficheiros de configuração às cegas!!! Depois, pode ser tarde demais para chorar! 

 

bem cada um usa o que quer... o dispatch-conf e' claramente superior ao etc-update mas o etc-update e' mais facil de usar.

----------

## r444

Pois, mas quanto ao meu prblema. Ninguem tem ideias de como o atacar!

r444

----------

## baldeante

Já tive um erro semelhante depois de emerge --depclean e fiz o que o jmbsvicetto indicou adicionei (no meu caso com kernel 2.4) devfsd pacote que o emerge tinha removido.

No meu caso especifico so montava o / de resto nada e tambem tinha problemas com o modulo de som.

Fiz um boot com o live cd montei as partições fiz um chroot e adicionei o pacote em questão.

No teu caso com kernel 2.6 talvez tenhas de adicionar o udev ou ambos.

Já confirmaste de tens alguma "falha" com estes pacotes ???

----------

## GothicKnight

Pelo que vi parece-me que te falta o udev, podes sempre tentar ver se ele está a correr com 

```
ps aux | grep udev
```

 senão:

```

emerge -uDav udev

```

  Podes tambem tentar fazer um

```

emerge -av gentoolkit

revdep-rebuild

```

  Isto vai testar as tuas dependencias e links para testar a estabilidade dos pacotes que tens instalados. Boa sorte com isso  :Wink: 

----------

